# Gun Range in Utah County!!



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Today it was the straw that broke the camels back. My brother and I shoot a lot and usually either rent the Hobble Creek gun range (200 yards) or go up to Provo Gun range (100 yards) and rent it. We shoot rifles mainly and seem to always have a new gun where we need to fireform brass, site in at 100 yards, or try different loads. Most of the time we are only there for an hour or two then leave. It makes it a pain to have to go get the key and pay the fee and arrange your day. Even to shoot for an hour takes half the day. We keep telling these ranges to do an online schedule, payment, with a keypad code to rent their range. To say the least it's the government agencies we're dealing with or they are leasing from the blm so they don't have much control nor do they care.

Today, we wanted to fireform some brass and site in a new night vision scope on an AR. Hobble Creek range said they no longer rent the range out to individuals. You have to pay $25 plus have at least 5 people in your group and probably have a range master their too. Or go on Saturdays and shoot. Provo says we can't rent it either but we can go on Saturdays and shoot with others when a range master is there. The $25 isn't the issue but having to get 5 guys to shoot during the week or only go on the day "everyone" else goes. 

I'm hoping to be able to give a donation so we can't shoot whenever we want. But I don't see that happening. 

It's time to build our own range. We are into Long Range shooting and would love to have a range close by. Price Range is nice, but too far of a drive. I keep thinking that the old Geneva Steel Plant land would be ideal but probably too expensive and not zoned for such. A 1000 yard range would be awesome but may not be likely. At least 500 but 800 would work great too! 

The point I'm getting at and what I'm looking for is for anyone that would be interested or think this is a good idea? I'm also looking for suggestions on locations of property close by meaning Utah County. I'm going to do more research but I'm hoping to find some land that can be leased from a farmer/rancher and build a nice facility. I'm tired of the few ranges that the cities have and regulations they set in place. All they are doing is driving more people to go shoot in the hills and mountains where they just leave their crap, garbage, TV's and couches (drives me crazy to see that crap). 

Let's hear some ideas and I want to make something happen.

Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

crjeeper said:


> All they are doing is driving more people to go shoot in the hills and mountains where they just leave their crap, garbage, TV's and couches (drives me crazy to see that crap).


I think that this is just an inevitable byproduct of shooting. There are always idiots out there that leave crap for others to look at and clean up. A while back I went to Lee Kay to shoot and the only open bench had a Subway wrapper and a soda sitting there with lettuce scattered all over the top of the bench.

Seems that no matter where you go, you will find that crap.

My point being: yes I think you have a great idea. BUT I wonder if it would be un uphill battle for you to gain access to leased land outside of using a very small group that the landowner knows personally. As soon as you open it up, some nincompoop will come along and leave a mess and then the landowner will be fuming mad and shut the whole thing down.

Shooting is just getting to be a joke in the metro area anymore. Seems you have to drive an obscene distance to make the trip worth while, but then you waste a whole day driving to and from the location.

I like your idea, and think it could be productive. But I would start small with a select group and establish trust there first, and then see about expanding property access


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Try and lobby the forest service to allow access to the range up above Pleasant Grove. It was built by the army corp of engineers back in the day. The Forest Service has just denyed access to it.

-DallanC


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Dallan, I assume you are referring to the old fire access road? that has been closed off for several years. Last I checked you could still go up there, but you can't drive to it like you used to. But I must admit that I haven't been up there since before they put the gate up. I don't think that there is any chance of them opening that back up. It seems that the houses go farther into the foothills every year. It really is too bad, that is where I learned to shoot growing up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a thought. The old Barnes Bullets factory has a two or three hundred yard shooting tunnel next to it. Maybe the new owners would be willing to rent it out? Might be worth a try.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, but not because I hate the times that are available but because I want a place in Utah County that I can shoot exploding targets. I don't know if you are into that or not and if you would allow such activities on your private range. If driving isn't a big deal I would think over by Mosida would be a good place? It is somewhat remote, there are farms out there so you know it is private land and it is near pelican point where a lot of people already shoot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> Dallan, I assume you are referring to the old fire access road? that has been closed off for several years. Last I checked you could still go up there, but you can't drive to it like you used to.


Yes and yes. There is an old shooting range up there with backstops and everything. We only need access to it (unless you want to haul everything up there in a backpack).

As for Barnes Bullets range, its not something setup for bench type use. They have a big gun mount they attach actions / barrels to for their testing. They arent using normal hunting rifles but commercial barrels on custom actions that bolt into the non-moving base.

If I had the ground I would setup a underground range, using >16" pipe or old tires stood up on end to form the tunnel portion. If I ever build a house, I am going to put in a 30ft pistol range in it, probably under the garage (floating ceiling).

-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> If I ever build a house, I am going to put in a 30ft pistol range in it, probably under the garage (floating ceiling).


Assuming you are building within city limits, what kind of permits would you have to get to do this?


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Or you could drive up to summit county & shoot @ my private 1600 yard range. I feel your pain that's why I created one for myself.

Here are some pics.. 
I still need to build some high quality shooting benches in each of the stalls and upgrade the steel targets but it all takes time and $$$...


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Justin, that is totally awesome man! Nice work!


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Could you give some details like fees, address, rules etc? If you don't want this thread turning into a sells pitch PM me. Thanks Greg


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Not a sales pitch & it's not for rent but I would trade ya for some labor/maintence In future. Give me a ring 435-655-5484


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Just an FYI, Wasatch Wing and Clay (in Lehi) put in a 1000 yrd range on their property, you can get a membership for 150.00 or pay the day fee of $30.00 for access to it I believe.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Dallan/High country. That spot above pleasant grove used to be an awesome place to shoot, as you know they put gates up and also they covered the road in boulders so the range is ruined, on top of that there are always people hiking up there so safety would be a huge concern.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions. I'm still working on details and seeing what options I can find. 

Justin, that range looks sweet and I'd love to come shoot there. Where in Summit county is it?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Dallan/High country. That spot above pleasant grove used to be an awesome place to shoot, as you know they put gates up and also they covered the road in boulders so the range is ruined, on top of that there are always people hiking up there so safety would be a huge concern.


The boulders don't block access to the range. If enough sportsmen pressured the Timpanogos district, the gates could be opened. Shooting there was free. Range was up to 300 yards. No houses are within 600 feet.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

redleg said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > Dallan/High country. That spot above pleasant grove used to be an awesome place to shoot, as you know they put gates up and also they covered the road in boulders so the range is ruined, on top of that there are always people hiking up there so safety would be a huge concern.
> ...


I would support doing something like that.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried to get more people interested a few years ago but no one wanted to get involved.
The range was made by the Veterans of Foreign Wars and managed by the PG sportsman’s club. Interest in the club died in the 90s and the range was ignored. Now the city and Forest Service act like it was never there. they want all roads closed because kids ride ATVs off rode there. closing the road didn't stop it. that's what "OFF ROAD" means. If these government agencies supported the people rather than a few loud mouths (with money) the road to the range would be open, they would just patrol it to stop the off road crazies.
another option would be to allow the club to fun it one day a week
I would be happy to try again if some people want to try to get this range back before the Forest Service plows the whole area up.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

highcountryfever said:


> redleg said:
> 
> 
> > 90redryder said:
> ...


Hey if opening the gun range up there would keep the houses from getting any higher up the mountain, then im all for it. But they have really cracked down on harmless recreational activities in that area, it would take a long time to get it opened back up.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

90redryder said:


> Hey if opening the gun range up there would keep the houses from getting any higher up the mountain, then im all for it. But they have really cracked down on harmless recreational activities in that area, it would take a long time to get it opened back up.


Sadly that is very true. Ever notice that markers that are on the edge of the foothills that are to mark the city limits? There are houses within 100 yards (or less in alot of areas). I guess it is not the tight-knit community that I grew up in anymore.


----------

